#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-05-01
<smartboyhw> JackYu: How's 1/5?
<JackYu> smartboyhw: it's fine. sleep most of time:). How about you?
<smartboyhw> JackYu: You don't go out and shop like the others? :O
<JackYu> smartboyhw: no, but I climbed Mount Yuelu this noon. It's a good day.
<smartboyhw> JackYu: Ah that's good.
<JackYu> we should prepare 13.10 asap. vUDS is close...
<smartboyhw> yep
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-05-02
* ypwong changed the topic of #ubuntukylin-devel to: UbuntuKylin 开发频道 / Development Channel for UbuntuKylin | 13.04  Release Party http://www.ubuntukylin.com/community.html |  UbuntuKylin 论坛 http://forum.ubuntukylin.com
<freeflying> JackYu: ping
<freeflying> JackYu: http://www.ubuntukylin.com/ukylin/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=876&extra=&page=1 this post is totally nonsense, fcitx does support qt/gtk native im module, the guy knows nothing, so the post can't be mark as 精华
<JackYu> ok
<freeflying> JackYu: btw, discuz is really not good in our case :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-05-03
<ypwong> JackYu, hi
<smartboyhw> Good morning ypwong
<ypwong> smartboyhw,  hey morning, are you online from school?
<ypwong> smartboyhw_,  hey morning, are you online from school?-
<horry> kylin是什么版本阿？
<smartboyhw_> horry: 13.04
<horry> 翻译成麒麟，为了迎合中国用户？
<smartboyhw_> horry: 當然！
<ypwong> 来也匆匆，去也匆匆
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: 哈哈
<ypwong> smartboyhw_, you are always online
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: Today yes, I have a holiday :)
<ypwong> smartboyhw_, how?
<ypwong> smartboyhw_, pretend you are sick?
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: discreationary. It's teachers development day
<smartboyhw_> …
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: I am a good student
<ypwong> teacher's development day? that's new to me
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: Yep
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: Seemingly I think a user channel for UbuntuKylin in IRC will be better.
<ypwong> smartboyhw_, you think there will be demand?
<ypwong> smartboyhw_, i am thinking the need of a -devel mailing list
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: Now, you don't want secret matters leaking to normal users
<smartboyhw_> Especially when to mark images ready and that sort of thing
<smartboyhw_> mailing lists work tio
<smartboyhw_> *too
<ypwong> smartboyhw_, let me set up the mailing lists first, -users and -devel. Most chinese end-users do not use irc
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: in lists.ubuntu.com:)
<ypwong> sure
<ypwong> smartboyhw_, just curious, what made you indulge in ubuntu development?
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: Hatred of Windows 8?
<ypwong> smartboyhw_, or microsoft?
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: Just simply Windows 8
<ypwong> but when you started joining ubuntu, there's no win8
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: Developer and Consumer Previews?
<ypwong> interesting, you were early adopter
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: I like testing Betas
<ypwong> no wonder you like QA
<smartboyhw_> ypwong: Yepee
<ypwong> what other distros have you used before?
<smartboyhw> ypwong: Windows 98SE, Vista, 7, 8 DP, 8 CP, 8 RCa
<smartboyhw> Ubuntu 12.04
<smartboyhw> Ubuntu Studio 12.04, 12.10, 13.04, 13.10, Kubuntu 13.04
<ypwong> other linux distros like fedora or debian didn't interest you?
<smartboyhw> ypwong: Debian no, Fedora a bit
<ypwong> glad that you chose ubuntu :)
<smartboyhw> ypwong: :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-05-04
<smartboyhw> Good morning JackYu
<ypwong> JackYu, hey
 * ypwong will go to opensuse release party in afternoon
<smartboyhw> ypwong: Boo
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<JackYu> it's great. Would please take some photos and share to us?
<ypwong> JackYu, ok
<ypwong> JackYu, I have sent you at least two emails
<JackYu> ypwong, got it. will reply soon.
<ypwong> http://huati.weibo.com/k/UbuntuKylin?from=501&order=time # 最好有人参与下
<ypwong> JackYu, 我看danica的email, 好像拿到笔记本的机会悬
<ypwong> JackYu, 下周我们得发布 blueprints 了，碰面时候一起聊下
<JackYu> 恩，我明天上午就先提交了
<JackYu> 最近Leonard都offline，不知道谁来协调笔记本的事了
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-05-05
<ypwong> smartboyhw, here?
<administrator_> 怎么安装QQ啊
<administrator_> 有人在吗？
<administrator_> 请说话好吗？
<ypwong> smartboyhw, around?
<smartboyhw> ypwong: 1st
<ypwong> smartboyhw, cool
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-04-28
<maclin> happyaron, ping
<maclin> ypwong, ping
<ypwong> maclin_, 找我？
<maclin_> ypwong, happyaron, ping
<maclin_> pwong, happyaron，现在发现安装sogou输入法之后，无法注销,我在虚拟机中测试通过安装fcitx-ui-qimpanel后可以正常登录，但论坛有用户反馈还是不行：http://www.ubuntukylin.com/ukylin/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=8566&page=1#pid58628
<maclin_> 这个不知道与sogou输入法的打包有没有关系？
<maclin_> ypwong
<happyaron> maclin: 有关系，而且fcitx-ui-qimpanel和搜狗冲突
<happyaron> maclin: 无法注销的问题，会在搜狗拼音下次更新的时候姐姐
<happyaron> 解决
<happyaron> maclin: 本来周五要更新的，但是以为你出了regression，没上线。
<liuyonghao156> Hi Everybody, I'm a new one.
<liuyonghao156> 请多多关照^ ^
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-04-29
<shuduo> JackYu: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006/ubuntukylin/dists/precise/non-free/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found :)
<JackYu> shuduo, I see. 正在沟通中。。。
<shuduo> JackYu: OK. thanks.
<JackYu> shuduo, welcome:)
<ypwong> JackYu, http://code.csdn.net/news/2819489
<JackYu> ypwong, thanks. 吐槽的很多啊
<ypwong> 不少，直话直说 :)
<ypwong> 深深感觉人手不够
<JackYu> ypwong, 呵呵
<JackYu> ypwong, 所以干这行要有很强的心理承受能力
<JackYu> 不过感觉有部分水军在里面，在哪儿都能看见他们的身影。
<ypwong> 嗯
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-04-30
<ypwong> JackYu, UKSC 今天会准备好？
<JackYu> ypwong, 没问题。
<freeflying> ypwong: http://www.ftchinese.com/story/001055991?page=rest
<freeflying> ypwong: UKSC = Supreme Court of United  Kingdom
<ypwong> freeflying, lol
<pmaxloo> hello
<pmaxloo> anybody here?
<pmaxloo> 大家好！
<happyaron> ypwong: meeting or not?
<happyaron> JackYu: ^^
<ypwong> happyaron, there is, but jack yu is not here.. :P
<ypwong> so i think we can cancel
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> 用bzr完全没有做cherry-pick等patch相关操作的动力。
<ypwong> uksc 的 history 又乱套了
<happyaron> ypwong: 求换git
<happyaron> 强烈求换git
<happyaron> lol
<ypwong> 考虑中
<ypwong> happyaron, can you upload UKSC 0.2.9.6?
<ypwong> maclin 说用这版
<happyaron> ypwong: 等我把搜狗这版提交给QA就弄那个。
<ypwong> happyaron, ok
<ypwong> maclin_, ok, 我改了 bug 1314471
<ypwong> maclin_, 尽量写一下 test case 和 regression potential，特别是后者
<ypwong> 免得 sru team 的人问
<maclin_> 我刚把test case填了，regression potential主要是填什么内容？不是太理解这个
<happyaron> maclin: source tar在哪
<maclin> happyaron，正在上传
<happyaron> ok
<maclin> happyaron，已经upload到0.2.9中https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-kylin-software-center/0.2/0.2.9
<happyaron> maclin: ok
<happyaron> maclin: 你的source名应该是0.2.9.6啊，不该是0.2.9
<maclin> happyaron，好的，我重新上传
<happyaron> thx, :)
<ypwong> maclin, for more information: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<maclin> ypwong，好的，thanks^
<ypwong> JackYu, maclin: ubuntu-kylin-docs 的内容又放在网上吗？
<JackYu> ypwong, 什么意思？
<JackYu> 没看明白。
<ypwong> 有放在网站上吗？
<ypwong> JackYu, ^^
<JackYu> 还没有，目前只在LP上
<ypwong> JackYu, ok
<JackYu> :)
<ypwong> happyaron, uksc 0.2.9.6 uploaded?
<ypwong> uksc 的窗口没有阴影，不像一般窗口
<maclin> 是的，有阴影效果的时候启动会闪一下，后来就取消了，后面再调整
<ypwong> maclin, 其实默认的 qt window 就有阴影，是现在的实现方式太特殊？
<maclin> ypwong, 我把Bug #1314471  的Regression Potential补完了，你帮忙看看？
<ypwong> maclin, ok
<ypwong> happyaron, hey, got any issue with uksc upload?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-05-02
<YiChang> 第一次用ubuntukylin，请大家多多关照！
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-05-03
<yanux> 都是中国人吧
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-05-04
<happyaron> JackYu: ping
<JackYu> happyaron,pong
<happyaron> JackYu: 私聊
<ypwong> 在系統設置改了主题之后，系统默认主题没了。。。
<JackYu> ypwong, hi
<ypwong> JackYu, hi
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-04-27
<ypwong> FJKong, happyaro1: ping
<FJKong> ypwong: pong
<FJKong> ypwong: we can't attend this meeting
<FJKong> ypwong: I will check out in 30 min and go to the airport
<ypwong> FJKong, still in UK?
<shuduo> 快盘在新装的15.04上因为依赖libboost-iostreams1.54.0包不存在装不上的bug有人知道吗？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-04-28
<shuduo> 快盘在新装的15.04上因为依赖libboost-iostreams1.54.0包不存在装不上，有人注意到了吗？ <-- jackyu ypwong
<jackyu> 增强版今天上，到时候就可以了
<shuduo> jackyu: OK. thanks.
<ypwong> jackyu, 會更新 kuaipan?
<jackyu> ypwong, 是的，我们争取解决。
<ypwong> jackyu, 好的
<zhangxin> huangzhiqiuan,...
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-04-29
<jackyu> ypwong, hi, 今天下午的主要agenda是？
<ypwong> jackyu, 发布活动
<ypwong> jackyu, 15.04 一些问题？
<ypwong> 像快盘
<jackyu> OK
<jackyu> 快盘已解决，2.0.0.5
<jackyu> 上午传上去了，正在同步UK仓库
<jackyu> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntukylin-council/+archive/ubuntu/ubuntukylin-ppa/+packages
<ypwong> jackyu, 还有别的已知问题吗
<jackyu> 输入法
<ypwong> FJKong, ping
<ypwong> jackyu, http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy
<ypwong> nudtrobert, http://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy
<ypwong> jackyu, 能不能找到 ubuntu kylin 的用戶在天津的 release party 讲讲？
<jackyu> ypwong, 我们争取。
<ypwong> jackyu, 好的呢 :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-05-03
<Guest56558> is any body here
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-05-03
<gerry__> 我已升级到最新版本，怎么原来的仓库不能用了？
<gerry__> 有人没？
<drab> hi
<drab> I'm having problems with sogou taking over the indicator panel/keyboard switcher, is that expected?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-05-04
<kotfsky> hey guys! just wanna give a quick shout out for the great experience with new LTS so far! Thanks a lot!
#ubuntukylin-devel 2016-05-05
<kotfsky> 我惟一的小建议是预装的p7zip... 也许你们有时候考虑这个。otherwise just an absolutely happy user from Russia here) 再次非常感谢！
#ubuntukylin-devel 2018-04-30
<dengolius> Hello! How I can update Ubuntu Kylin from Europe? I get errors by run update
<dengolius> Error http://archive.ubuntukylin.com:10006/ubuntukylin bionic Release   404  Not Found [IP: 120.26.139.159 10006]
